# Magnetangeln



## Domini (5. März 2011)

Hallo!

Habe eine frage:

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal mit einem Magnet geangelt? W
Wenn ja, was ist dabei rausgekommen?

Diese Idee hatte ich gestern und habe mir auch gleich zwei Magnete im Internet bestellt, eines zieht 84 kilo an und das andere 39 kg (sie sind 120 und 39 gramm schwer) 
Kann ich mit meiner bis 200 gramm rute und dem 0.45er mono nach Blinkern angeln?

gruss Domini


----------



## DerSimon (5. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

:q Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört |uhoh:
Fang lieber Fische #6

Mal abgesehen davon bezweifel ich stark, dass die Kraft des Magneten reicht um einen Haken von einem Blinker z.B. aus einem versunkenen Baum zu ziehen...


----------



## ernie1973 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Also - ich antworte jetzt mal so, als ob das hier kein Scherz sein soll - auch auf Dein Alter nehme ich dabei Rücksicht:

Wenn Blinker im Gewässer liegen, dann reißen die meist ab, wenn sich sich an einem Hindernis verhakt haben und ich bezweifle, dass Du die verhakten Blinker mit einem Magneten einfach so rausbekommst!

Abgesehen davon wirst Du sicher ´ne Menge an Eisenschrott fangen und Du solltest aufpassen, dass Du keine Weltkriegsnachlässe "fängst", wie z.B. alte Handgranaten, die noch in so einigen Gewässern schlummern!

Aber ich finde Deine Idee hochgradig spannend & bin gespannt auf Deine ersten "Fangberichte" !

Viel Glück!

Ernie


----------



## Phenom96 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Ich würde es nich im Wasser versuchen. Einfach mal während eines Ansitzes mit dem Magnet am Ufer entlanggehen. Ich glaube das hast du mehr Chancen als im Wasser.

mfg


----------



## Domini (5. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Da es in der Schweiz noch nie einen Krieg gegeben hat rechne ich nicht mit Granaten... 
Ich weis nicht ob ich eine Angelrute oder ein Starkes seil nehmen soll...

Eigentlich kam ich auf die idee weil ich an dem weiher minimum jedes zweite mal einen alten blinker oder so reinziehe, welcher sich an einer grossen muschelbank verhakt hatte.


----------



## GarstigerKot (5. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Das doch verrückt :q #6

mfg


----------



## Andal (5. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

An unter Boots- und Dampferstegen funktioniert das ausgezeichnet. Da liegt reichlich Kleingeld, Autoschlüssel, die noch wer sucht und allerlei metallisches, was man noch verwerten kann. In der Bubenzeit war das ziemlich einträglich...!


----------



## Domini (5. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> An unter Boots- und Dampferstegen funktioniert das ausgezeichnet. Da liegt reichlich Kleingeld, Autoschlüssel, die noch wer sucht und allerlei metallisches, was man noch verwerten kann. In der Bubenzeit war das ziemlich einträglich...!


 

Ich werds mal versuchen!


----------



## angelpfeife (5. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Hört sich extrem Spannend an. Würd ich bei niedrigwasser nur zu gern mal bei uns im Rhein versuchen. Aber da wirste mehr Autos, Felgen, Einkaufskörbe und anderen Müll "fangen" als Köder. Interessant wärs trotzdem mal|rolleyes


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Hört sich extrem Spannend an. Würd ich bei niedrigwasser nur zu gern mal bei uns im Rhein versuchen. Aber da wirste mehr Autos, Felgen, Einkaufskörbe und anderen Müll "fangen" als Köder. Interessant wärs trotzdem mal|rolleyes


 

In dem weiher könnte höchstens ein Traktor liegen, da man nicht mit dem auto zu ihm kommt...

Ich werde euch dann berichten wies gegangen ist!


----------



## teddy- (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

bekomm ich den traktor:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Zum üben für das Projekt:
http://www.baby-and-friends.com/vilac-angelspiel-p-1879.html
|supergri


----------



## barschkönig (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Das ist wirklich sehr spannend egal obs nun Angelzeugs ist, man ist doch immer froh wenn man was schönes findet und so weiss man nie was als nächstes nach oben geholt wird:q


----------



## burhave (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt was bei raus kommt...


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zum üben für das Projekt:
> http://www.baby-and-friends.com/vilac-angelspiel-p-1879.html
> |supergri


 

gute Idee! 
In unserem Spielekasten steckt noch so eins!


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



teddy- schrieb:


> bekomm ich den traktor:vik:


 

wenn du das Porto bezahlst.....


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Hallo Domini, bei der Tragkraft deiner Magneten gehe ich mal von so einer Art Bergemagneten aus. Diesen werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch noch zulegen: http://www.eifelsucher.de/html/EigeneProdukte.htm

Aus diesem Grund würde ich von der Montage an einer Angel mit Mono- oder geflochtener Schnur dringend abraten. wenn du nen Blinker oder kleine Metallteile damit erwischt kein Problem, wenn sich das Magnet aber z.B. an den Traktor haftet, bekommst du es nicht gelöst und die Schnur wird reissen und wech ist der Magnet, also besser ein gutes Seil oder eine Metallkette verwenden.

viel Erfolg und Berichte , was du so an den Haken bekommst....

Daniel


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Prignitzer_Junge schrieb:


> Hallo Domini, bei der Tragkraft deiner Magneten gehe ich mal von so einer Art Bergemagneten aus. Diesen werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch noch zulegen: http://www.eifelsucher.de/html/EigeneProdukte.htm
> 
> Aus diesem Grund würde ich von der Montage an einer Angel mit Mono- oder geflochtener Schnur dringend abraten. wenn du nen Blinker oder kleine Metallteile damit erwischt kein Problem, wenn sich das Magnet aber z.B. an den Traktor haftet, bekommst du es nicht gelöst und die Schnur wird reissen und wech ist der Magnet, also besser ein gutes Seil oder eine Metallkette verwenden.
> 
> ...


 
was sollte das seil so aushalten?


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

wie man das errechnet kann ich dir gar nicht sagen. Am Besten testest du es an Land. Hafte das Magnet an nen festes Metallteil, mach dein Seil dran und schau ob du den Magneten damit gut abgezogen bekommst, ohne das das Seil an seine Grenzen kommt, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

es gibt ja auch günstige Kunsstoffseile im Baumarkt als Meterware mit guter Tragkraft, die sind nicht so dick , musst ja kein Schiffstau mitschleppen ;-)


----------



## Brikz83 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Da ist dann wohl ehr ein guter Knoten wichtig

Ich denke einen geganstand der so schwer ist, das dass Seil zu reißen droht...würde man doch sowieso nicht rausgezogen bekommen. Also ich habe es noch nie geschafft ein Tau zu zereissen.


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Prignitzer_Junge schrieb:


> wie man das errechnet kann ich dir gar nicht sagen. Am Besten testest du es an Land. Hafte das Magnet an nen festes Metallteil, mach dein Seil dran und schau ob du den Magneten damit gut abgezogen bekommst, ohne das das Seil an seine Grenzen kommt, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> es gibt ja auch günstige Kunsstoffseile im Baumarkt als Meterware mit guter Tragkraft, die sind nicht so dick , musst ja kein Schiffstau mitschleppen ;-)


 

okay, werde mir eins besorgen!


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich denke einen geganstand der so schwer ist, das dass Seil zu reißen droht...würde man doch sowieso nicht rausgezogen bekommen.



soviel Tragkraft hat das Magnet ja auch nicht und würde sich also dann ablösen vom schweren Metallteil, und nur diese Zugkraft muss das Seil aushalten. Damit das Magnet nicht verloren geht.

Gute Knoten müssen natürlich auch sein.


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Prignitzer_Junge schrieb:


> soviel Tragkraft hat das Magnet ja auch nicht und würde sich also dann ablösen vom schweren Metallteil, und nur diese Zugkraft muss das Seil aushalten. Damit das Magnet nicht verloren geht.
> 
> Gute Knoten müssen natürlich auch sein.


 
normaler Uni knoten oder?


----------



## Brikz83 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

aber es wurde doch was von 84 Kilo Tragkraft geschrieben...also das kann ich nicht hochpumpen


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

halten muss der Knoten, welchen du nimmst ist zweitrangig.

Ob er hält siehst du dann ja beim Trockentest.....


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> aber es wurde doch was von 84 Kilo Tragkraft geschrieben...also das kann ich nicht hochpumpen


 

Ich schon |rolleyes


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> aber es wurde doch was von 84 Kilo Tragkraft geschrieben...also das kann ich nicht hochpumpen



also zum "Hochpumpen" z.B. von einer Brücke oder Steg würde ich auf jeden Fall erst einmal das kleinere Magnet verwenden.

Bei einem flachen See vom Ufer aus kann man auch locker zu zweit nen Teil mit über 80 Kilo an Land ziehen. Und das muss das Seil dann aushalten. Deswegen Trockentest mit beiden Magneten machen


----------



## Gemini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

http://www.magnetportal.de/scheiben/max-d150mm/neodym-magnet-scheibe-n45-d150-h50mm-ca-1200kg/a-27/

Hier gibts auch noch richtige Magnete für die ambitionierten unter euch...


----------



## dreampike (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

was sind das denn für Magnete, die 84 kg tragen und mit einer Angelrute zu werfen sind? Nur mal zum Überlegen, wenn die wirklich so viel Tragkraft hätten, dann hieße das ja auch, dass man genau diese Kraft aufwenden müsste, um z.B. einen Blinker abzulösen. Es sei denn, Du kannst den Magneten einfach ausschalten. Und wenn dann erst mal Nägel und Eisenschrott dranhängt, mit einer Klebekraft von 84 kg, das kriegst Du ja gar nicht mehr runter...


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

ja 84 kg sind schon sehr viel. Ich würde auch eher mit dem kleineren arbeiten.

Das große einfach mal an nen Eisenträger haften und versuchen es alleine zu lösen, wenn das schwer fällt oder nicht klappt, würde ich damit auch nicht am Wasser herum experimentieren.


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



dreampike schrieb:


> was sind das denn für Magnete, die 84 kg tragen und mit einer Angelrute zu werfen sind? Nur mal zum Überlegen, wenn die wirklich so viel Tragkraft hätten, dann hieße das ja auch, dass man genau diese Kraft aufwenden müsste, um z.B. einen Blinker abzulösen. Es sei denn, Du kannst den Magneten einfach ausschalten. Und wenn dann erst mal Nägel und Eisenschrott dranhängt, mit einer Klebekraft von 84 kg, das kriegst Du ja gar nicht mehr runter...


 

Sie sind vom shop www.supermagnete.ch 

Es steht auch das die 84 kg nur mit optimalbedingungen stimmen, ist das eisen lackiert oder so kann sich das schnell halbieren, also sollte ich bei zb. einem gewölbten blinker welcher noch algen etc. draufhat vieleicht noch mit 20 kg ziehen...


----------



## teddy- (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

nun sagt mal 84 kilo ist doch nicht so schwer zudem braucht man die zugkraft nur für ein bruchteil einer sekunde aufbringen um das magnet zu lösen also mit anlauf schaft man mindestens 200 bis 300kg zug das kann man mit ner federwage sehr leicht testen

und wenn nicht kommt der bruder mit nem traktor#6


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



teddy- schrieb:


> nun sagt mal 84 kilo ist doch nicht so schwer zudem braucht man die zugkraft nur für ein bruchteil einer sekunde aufbringen um das magnet zu lösen also mit anlauf schaft man mindestens 200 bis 300kg zug das kann man mit ner federwage sehr leicht testen
> 
> und wenn nicht kommt der bruder mit nem traktor#6


 
genau! 

Ich muss im Training ja auch kniebeugen mit einem 95kg schwerem auf den schultern machen


----------



## teddy- (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

oder nen flaschenzug mitnehmen


----------



## Domini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



teddy- schrieb:


> oder nen flaschenzug mitnehmen


 
genau, hatten wir auch mal in der schule!


----------



## Brikz83 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Ich hab auch nen ordentlichen Flaschenzug....so`ne Flasche Pils zieh ich in 1 Minute leer


----------



## Ködervorkoster (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen ordentlichen Flaschenzug....so`ne Flasche Pils zieh ich in 1 Minute leer


 
....Anfänger...!   :q


----------



## Domini (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen ordentlichen Flaschenzug....so`ne Flasche Pils zieh ich in 1 Minute leer


 

lol


----------



## esgof (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen ordentlichen Flaschenzug....so`ne Flasche Pils zieh ich in 1 Minute leer



moin
wenn du es richtig machst dann sind ein liter in zehn sekunden weg
gruß esgof


----------



## Domini (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



esgof schrieb:


> moin
> wenn du es richtig machst dann sind ein liter in zehn sekunden weg
> gruß esgof


 

gibt so ne technick bei der man gar nicht schlucken muss...


----------



## erT (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



dreampike schrieb:


> was sind das denn für Magnete, die 84 kg tragen und mit einer Angelrute zu werfen sind? Nur mal zum Überlegen, wenn die wirklich so viel Tragkraft hätten, dann hieße das ja auch, dass man genau diese Kraft aufwenden müsste, um z.B. einen Blinker abzulösen. Es sei denn, Du kannst den Magneten einfach ausschalten. Und wenn dann erst mal Nägel und Eisenschrott dranhängt, mit einer Klebekraft von 84 kg, das kriegst Du ja gar nicht mehr runter...



'84kg Tragkraft' beziehen sich aber auf die Erdbeschleunigung, d.h. nur, solang der Gegenstand ganz frei am Magneten baumelt.
Zum *Halten* eines Gegenstandes bringt der Magnet also eine maximale Tragkraft von eigentlich ~820N auf.
Sobald du versuchst damit eben diesen 'maximalschweren' Gegenstand anzuheben, fällt er runter.
Es hat also erstmal nicht allein damit zu tun, ob und wie du einen Löffel von dem Magnet lösen kannst. 
Dazu kommt, dass die Magnetisierbarkein eines Gegenstandes ja von Form, Material, Größe, etc. abhängig ist. 
Bei einem Blinker der dran hängt, sind die angegebenen *84kg* völlig bedeutungslos. Es lässt sich halt nur mutmaßen und in begrenzter Weise davon ableiten.



Ich find die Idee klasse. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das eine sehr mühsame Angelegenheit wird.
Wenn also erste Ergebnisse da sind: Her damit 

Auf der Seite http://shop.eifelsucher.de/ gibt es spezielle Seile dafür. Die sind schön dünn und auch gut mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.
Würde das gern selbst mal probieren, aber ich glaube hier lohnt es sich nicht.

So, entschuldigung. Ich wollte nicht ablenken.
Zurück zum Bier!


----------



## angelpfeife (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen ordentlichen Flaschenzug....so`ne Flasche Pils zieh ich in 1 Minute leer


#d
Sorry aber das ist echt schwach:q Habs grad getestet: 0.5 Liter in knapp 10 sekunden:vik:


----------



## Brikz83 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

pff...ich rede aber von Sternburger Pils, das überhaupt zu trinken ist schon heldenhaft :q


----------



## sebwu (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

nochmal zu den knoten: einfahch einen augspleiß machen und gut. ist nicht mal schwer wenn man es gezeigt bekommt.

mfg sebastian


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> pff...ich rede aber von Sternburger Pils, das überhaupt zu trinken ist schon heldenhaft :q



#r das schaff ich nicht mal in zwei minuten


----------



## Philla (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

@ TE warste schonmal los ?


----------



## Boendall (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Warum fällt mir beim Threadtitel "russisches Eisenbahnschienenangeln" ein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2872629&postcount=52
Ist aber leider schon verboten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2873779&postcount=55

Aus diesem alten aber gutem Trööt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186462&highlight=Baikalsee

/Ernst
Ich würde, wie schon erwähnt, ein Seil nehmen.
/Ernstoff

Ansonsten könntest du beim Traktor ja mal damit probieren:
http://www.bmlv.gv.at/misc/image_po...&intMaxSeite=1680&intMaxHoehe=1020&blnFremd=0

Wobei man das ÜsMG vielleicht im zivilen Bereich nicht unbedingt braucht....


----------



## noob4ever (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

wenn man es ernst nimmt:
magnet hat eine tragkraft von 84 kilo, die mono ein von geschätzen 15 kilo, was machste denn wenn da wirklich etwas metallische großes liegt,? ein altes fass mit schlamm drin oder so? willste dann die halbe rolle schnurr im wasser lassen oder benutz du einen safetyclip?

wenn man nachdenkt:
was für eine schwachsinnige idee einen magneten an eine rute zu binden um damit nach verosteten spinnern zu suchen... 
1. magnet an rute= schwachsinn
2. teure monoschnurr benutzen wenn man davon ausgehen kann diese im wasser vebleibt und ein risiko für andere angler und tiere ist
3. sind die meisten spinnköder die es wert sind nach denen zu suchen sind NICHT magnetisch


ABER magnetangeln kann super spaß machen wenn man es richtig macht: man nimmt ein boot, ein anständiges seil und einen magneten und durchstöbert damit ein gewässen, man wird überrascht sein was da nachher alles dranhängt... das einzie was nicht dranhängen wird, ist angelzeug


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

er fragte und sagte ich nehmen seil wo du nicht verstanden


----------



## noob4ever (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

ich habe die erste seite gelesen und daruf geantwortet,sorry nächstes mal zitier ich den beitrag...


----------



## Boendall (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



noob4ever schrieb:


> 3. sind die meisten spinnköder die es wert sind nach denen zu suchen sind NICHT magnetisch


 
Warum das?

Ich glaube nicht, dass bei jedem Spinner die Stange, um die sich das Blatt dreht, aus Edelstahl ist.

Ausserdem sind viele Haken brüniert und nicht Edelstahl.

Es gibt sicher genug magnetische Materialien an einem Spinner. Von daher hat der TE schoin recht, dass er starke Magneten verwenden will, denn je kleiner die Auflage bzw je grösser der Abstand zum Magneten, desto stärker muss er sein.


----------



## erT (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Ich glaube er redete bei 'Spinnködern, die es wert sind' eher von Wobblern, die ja bekanntlich ein Vermögen kosten können. Dein erwähnter Niro ist da die Seltenheit. 
Trotzdem könnte es eng werden, einen festsitzenden Wobbler nur am Haken heraus zu bekommen.

Vor allem Blinker, sowie aber auch Spinner sind häufig Alu oder Messing.
Daran ist (bis auf die Haken) selten was magnetisch.


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

seid wann ist kupfer magnetisch|kopfkrat


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

@ert

ohh ich seh grad das es dir auch aufgefallen ist hast ja schnell gelöscht #6


----------



## Boendall (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



teddy- schrieb:


> seid wann ist kupfer magnetisch|kopfkrat


 
Also Kupferhaken, Kupfersprengringe, Kupferstange, Kupferwirbel usw...

Dann sieht man mit einem Magneten natürlich alt aus, aber ich schätze an handelsüblichen Spinnern gibt es genug 
Teile die auch magnetisch sind....
@Ert 
Bei Wobblern und Gummiteilen eben Wahlweise den Holz/Plastik/Gummimagneten nehmen  

EDIT:
Damit relativiert sich auch mein Post


teddy- schrieb:


> @ert
> 
> ohh ich seh grad das es dir auch aufgefallen ist hast ja schnell gelöscht #6


----------



## erT (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



teddy- schrieb:


> seid wann ist kupfer magnetisch|kopfkrat




Mit entsprechenden Eisenanteilen ist es, genau wie unser Münzgeld magnetisch. Sowas gab es und gibt es heute quasi nicht mehr.
Hab es aber bereits schon rauseditiert, weil ich mir doch relativ unsicher bin, wie weit solches Gerät überhaupt verbreitet war.


----------



## erT (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



teddy- schrieb:


> @ert
> 
> ohh ich seh grad das es dir auch aufgefallen ist hast ja schnell gelöscht #6




|uhoh:


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



erT schrieb:


> Mit entsprechenden Eisenanteilen ist es, genau wie unser Münzgeld magnetisch. Sowas gab es und gibt es heute quasi nicht mehr.
> Hab es aber bereits schon rauseditiert, weil ich mir doch relativ unsicher bin, wie weit solches Gerät überhaupt verbreitet war.



das stimmt aber dann ist immer noch nicht das kupfer magnetisch übrigens die pfennig stücke aus reinem kupfer sind ein heiden geld wert


----------



## erT (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Jaja... du hast ja recht 

Sind die wirklich aus reinem Kupfer? Auch die 'neueren'?
Dachte immer selbst die alten wären es *nicht* wert, als Schrott verhökert zu werden. 
Wobei natürlich ein Pfennig grad mal nen halber Cent ist |kopfkrat


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

ne die haben ein eisenkern aber einige nicht und die haben wert

unter sammlern natürlich


----------



## Domini (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Philla schrieb:


> @ TE warste schonmal los ?


 

magneten sollten übermorgen ankommen, wahrscheinlich gehe ich diese woche noch...


----------



## Domini (7. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



erT schrieb:


> Ich glaube er redete bei 'Spinnködern, die es wert sind' eher von Wobblern, die ja bekanntlich ein Vermögen kosten können. Dein erwähnter Niro ist da die Seltenheit.
> Trotzdem könnte es eng werden, einen festsitzenden Wobbler nur am Haken heraus zu bekommen.
> 
> Vor allem Blinker, sowie aber auch Spinner sind häufig Alu oder Messing.
> Daran ist (bis auf die Haken) selten was magnetisch.


 

in der schweiz kosten auch blinker (stinknormale) schon 6-10 euro... 
und ich mach es nicht um gewinn zu machen, mich "gwunderts" einfach


----------



## Domini (8. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

hat es wircklich niemand schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## e.shikari (8. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

84kg ist verdammt viel. geht mal davon aus, dass diese 84kg an land gelten. im wasser ist das ja nochmal um einiges "weniger" wegen dem auftrieb im wasser. würde fast sagen, dass bekommt kein 15 jähriger von wasser an land gehieft :-D


----------



## teddy- (8. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

dann hilft halt sein kumpel:m


----------



## Andal (8. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Domini schrieb:


> hat es wircklich niemand schon mal ausprobiert?



Mein Gott... jetzt geh einfach los und probier mal was selber, alleine, ohne alles vorher totzufragen. Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, wie es unseren Vorfahren gelungen ist, ohne www von den Bäumen zu klettern und ein Feuer anzuzünde!


----------



## biotoecus (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Andal, 
ist doch Fasching!
Von den Fischen, die man fängt, wird man eh kaum noch froh.
Gruß biotoecus.


----------



## Domini (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



e.shikari schrieb:


> 84kg ist verdammt viel. geht mal davon aus, dass diese 84kg an land gelten. im wasser ist das ja nochmal um einiges "weniger" wegen dem auftrieb im wasser. würde fast sagen, dass bekommt kein 15 jähriger von wasser an land gehieft :-D


 
Ich schon 

wahrscheinlich gehe ich heute! hoffentlich komme ich genug weit hinaus, da ich jetzt ja nicht die angel benutze!


----------



## angelpfeife (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Domini schrieb:


> Ich schon


Was bist du fürn Viech|bigeyes Ich bin über 1.90m und sicher keine Bohnenstange aber traue mir das mit den 80kg mehrere Meter über den Gewässergrund zu ziehen höchstens einmal zu. Zumindest rein durch die Kraft aus den Armen. Nen zweites mal in kurzer Zeit könnte schon happig werden. Das was du erzählt hast mir den 90kg auf den Schultern ist da völlig bedeutungslos...


----------



## omnimc (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

|bla:
ich glaube ihr seid alle am thema vorbei. der te will schwermetall belastete fische fangen würde ich eher vermuten.:q#6

aber das magnet angeln kenne ich von früher, mit den plastikfischen.

unterwasser kamera auch gut am seil dann findet er schneller was er sucht.


----------



## noob4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

aber mal im ernst, was erwartest du für "fänge"? ausser ein paar verrostete spinner und einem abriss wird nicht viel zu holen sein...

bei uns habe ich mit einem tieflaufenden wobbler im herbst zwei karpfenmontagen mit blei und einen spinner am haken gehabt^^ brauchbar waren allerdings nur die bleile

aber wenn du schon dabei bist, nimm dir nen alten großen (beschwerten) drilling mit, den ziehste dann auch mal über den grund, da wird bestimmt was dabei sein^^


----------



## teddy- (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



noob4ever schrieb:


> aber mal im ernst, was erwartest du für "fänge"? ausser ein paar verrostete spinner und einem abriss wird nicht viel zu holen sein...
> 
> bei uns habe ich mit einem tieflaufenden wobbler im herbst zwei karpfenmontagen mit blei und einen spinner am haken gehabt^^ brauchbar waren allerdings nur die bleile
> 
> aber wenn du schon dabei bist, nimm dir nen alten großen (beschwerten) drilling mit, den ziehste dann auch mal über den grund, da wird bestimmt was dabei sein^^


 

hmm spaß


----------



## Quick-Fish (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

@Andal unsere Vorfahren haben auch ein paar Millionen Jahre dazu gebraucht! |muahah:


----------



## e.shikari (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



teddy- schrieb:


> hmm spaß



magnetfischen wird eh irgendwann, dass einzigste sein, was man noch darf. es ist ja jetzt schon, dass man fast nicht mehr behaupten darf, dass angeln nur spaß macht. also kann man sich ja schon mal aufs metallschrott angeln der zukunft einstimmen


----------



## Philla (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Nicht das er noch einen Karpfen fängt, der eine alte Pistolenkugel mit einem Boilie verwechselt hat  !


----------



## Andal (9. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Philla schrieb:


> Nicht das er noch einen Karpfen fängt, der eine alte Pistolenkugel mit einem Boilie verwechselt hat  !



Ferromagnetische Handwaffengeschoße? So etwas würde bei Sammlern sicher für Aufsehen sorgen!


----------



## Domini (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Ferromagnetische Handwaffengeschoße? So etwas würde bei Sammlern sicher für Aufsehen sorgen!


 

Hä? Ferro heisst Eisen, magnetisch heisst halt magnetisch, heisst das einfach das sie "normal" magnetisch sind?


----------



## Domini (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Also ich war gestern kurz und habe viele interessante gegenstände gefunden, aber doch nicht genau das was ich mir erhofft habe   : Eine Eisenleiter, ein Paar Jigköpfe,  ein Paar Blinker, eisenbahnschienenteil (langes wort), Radkappe, Drahtseile, eine Million nägel und Bierdeckel, Zuckerzange und viele unindentizierbare eisenteile... 

wie hoch ist eigentlich der aktuelle eisenpreis pro Kg? :q


----------



## Boendall (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Domini schrieb:


> Hä? Ferro heisst Eisen, magnetisch heisst halt magnetisch, heisst das einfach das sie "normal" magnetisch sind?


 
Nicht ganz, als austenitisches Gefüge (kubisch flächenzentriertes Gefüge, wie bei Edelstählen) ist Eisen meist nicht magnetisch. Es gibt zwar Ausnahmen , aber die sog. Nickel-Kobalt Stählen sind im Allgemeinen nicht magnetisch.


----------



## Doc Plato (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



> Zitat von *Domini*
> 
> 
> _Hä? Ferro heisst Eisen, magnetisch heisst halt magnetisch, heisst das einfach das sie "normal" magnetisch sind?_





Boendall schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, als austenitisches Gefüge (kubisch flächenzentriertes Gefüge, wie bei Edelstählen) ist Eisen meist nicht magnetisch. Es gibt zwar Ausnahmen , aber die sog. Nickel-Kobalt Stählen sind im Allgemeinen nicht magnetisch.




Domini, schau mal hier:

http://www.maschinenbau-fh.de/images/wst_kohlenstoffdiagramm.gif

Wobei der Begriff Edelstahl oft irreführend ist. Bei den so genannten Edelstählen handelt es sich um rostträge Stähle. Genau genommen handelt es sich dabei um Chrom-Nickel-Stähle (Legierungsanteile).


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Domini schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern kurz und habe viele interessante gegenstände gefunden, aber doch nicht genau das was ich mir erhofft habe  : Eine Eisenleiter, ein Paar Jigköpfe, ein Paar Blinker, eisenbahnschienenteil (langes wort), Radkappe, Drahtseile, eine Million nägel und Bierdeckel, Zuckerzange und viele unindentizierbare eisenteile...
> 
> wie hoch ist eigentlich der aktuelle eisenpreis pro Kg? :q


 

Heeee, Bierdeckel:  |kopfkrat Sind die nicht aus Pappe !!!:q:q:q
Mich würde jetzt viel mehr interessieren was Du mit dem ganzen Müll machst #c
Wird der auch gerecht entsorgt|kopfkrat
Somit hätte das Ganze ja wenigstens noch einen positiven Nebeneffekt !!!

#6#6#6


----------



## Boendall (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Domini, schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.maschinenbau-fh.de/images/wst_kohlenstoffdiagramm.gif
> 
> Wobei der Begriff Edelstahl oft irreführend ist. Bei den so genannten Edelstählen handelt es sich um rostträge Stähle. Genau genommen handelt es sich dabei um Chrom-Nickel-Stähle (Legierungsanteile).


 
Hast absolut recht.
Manchmal sollte man nicht während eines Telefonats posten.

Kobalt ist zwar auch öfter bei den Chrom Nickelstählen dabei, aber sie werden als Chrom-Nickel Stähle und nicht als Nickel Kobalt Stähle bezeichnet. Mein Fehler:c, zum Glück ist mein ehemaliger Fertigungstechnik Prof. kein Angler.


----------



## Doc Plato (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Boendall schrieb:


> Hast absolut recht.
> Manchmal sollte man nicht während eines Telefonats posten.
> 
> Kobalt ist zwar auch öfter bei den Chrom Nickelstählen dabei, aber sie werden als Chrom-Nickel Stähle und nicht als Nickel Kobalt Stähle bezeichnet. Mein Fehler:c, zum Glück ist mein ehemaliger Fertigungstechnik Prof. kein Angler.




Ääääähm..... Kobalt (bzw. Nickel-Kobalt-Legierung) hat aber andere Eigenschaften als Chrom und ist nicht mit Chrom Nickel Stählen zu vergleichen! Holzauge sei wachsam!   :m

http://www.quickmetall.com/Legierungselement.aspx


----------



## e.shikari (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

ist das rechtlich einfach so machbar?
schnur, magnet und rein damit?

kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## barschkönig (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

@ Domini

Fotografier doch den Schrotthaufen mal würde mich mal interessieren wie die Sachen aussehen:q


----------



## Colophonius (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Man darf bei uns am Kanal nicht vom Boot aus angeln, aber Paddeln vermutlich schon   Einfach mit Magnet anner Steinpackung vorbeifahren und die ganzen Jigheads wieder rausziehen


----------



## Domini (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



barschkönig schrieb:


> @ Domini
> 
> Fotografier doch den Schrotthaufen mal würde mich mal interessieren wie die Sachen aussehen:q


 

habs nicht mitgnommen, meine eltern hätten höchstwahrscheinlich nicht so freude gehabt :q


----------



## Domini (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Heeee, Bierdeckel: |kopfkrat Sind die nicht aus Pappe !!!:q:q:q
> Mich würde jetzt viel mehr interessieren was Du mit dem ganzen Müll machst #c
> Wird der auch gerecht entsorgt|kopfkrat
> Somit hätte das Ganze ja wenigstens noch einen positiven Nebeneffekt !!!
> ...


 

habs zu einem öffentlcihen mülleimer in der nähe gelegt, mit dem mofa konnta man das ja nicht transportieren...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Sehr gut,

jetzt musst Du nur noch ein paar anständige Funde melden, denn dann gibt es gewiss genug Nachahmer. Wäre eine Möglichkeit unsere Gewässer wieder sauberer zu bekommen.

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Domini (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sehr gut,
> 
> jetzt musst Du nur noch ein paar anständige Funde melden, denn dann gibt es gewiss genug Nachahmer. Wäre eine Möglichkeit unsere Gewässer wieder sauberer zu bekommen.
> 
> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


 

an diesen nutzen habe ich eigentlich gar nicht gedacht 
einen nachahmer hab ich schon :vik:


----------



## Boendall (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ääääähm..... Kobalt (bzw. Nickel-Kobalt-Legierung) hat aber andere Eigenschaften als Chrom und ist nicht mit Chrom Nickel Stählen zu vergleichen! Holzauge sei wachsam!   :m
> 
> http://www.quickmetall.com/Legierungselement.aspx


 
Dammit, nächstes mal erst Wissen auffrischen, dann posten.

War die ganze Zeit beim Spruch für den Teiler 4 die bei niedrig legierten Stählen ausdividiert wurden (jetzt gibts ja Werkstoffnummern) "*W*o *Si*eht *M*a*n* *Cr*o*Co*dil? *Ni*l"....

Also lassen wirs besser, bevor ich noch mehr Blödheiten von mir gebe..|peinlich


----------



## erT (10. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wobei der Begriff Edelstahl oft irreführend ist. Bei den so genannten Edelstählen handelt es sich um rostträge Stähle. Genau genommen handelt es sich dabei um Chrom-Nickel-Stähle (Legierungsanteile).



Eigentlich heißt Edelstahl nicht mehr als eben edler Stahl, was bedeutet sehr niedriger Schwefel- und Phosphorgehalt. 
Dies bedeutet noch lange keinen Rostwiderstand, vielmehr sogar eher genau das Gegenteil!


----------



## Philla (14. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Wenn du das nächste mal Losgehst schiess doch mal ein paar Fotos für uns !

Btw. wo hast du den Magneten gekauft? Ich weiss das es hier irgendwo schonmal stand, habs aus den augen verloren ^^


----------



## esgof (16. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Domini schrieb:


> gibt so ne technick bei der man gar nicht schlucken muss...



moin die Antwort gibt es erst ab 18
gruß esgof


----------



## Downbeat (16. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Honeyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chugworth (17. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



> wie hoch ist eigentlich der aktuelle eisenpreis pro Kg? :q


 -> lol 

Ich würde ja sicherheitshalber immer noch nen Drilling an den Magneten montieren *gg Vielleicht fühlt sich ja ein Hecht in seinem Revier penetriert :q


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

gibts nun schon Berichte ;+
würd mich ja interessieren was dabei so rausgekommen ist ...


----------



## teddy- (17. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



HD4ever schrieb:


> gibts nun schon Berichte ;+
> würd mich ja interessieren was dabei so rausgekommen ist ...


 
genau und wo bleibt mein traktor#6


----------



## Tipp (17. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Domini schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe eine frage:
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Idee absolut kreativ und bin irgendwie beeindruckt. Ich selbst habe sowas noch nicht versucht, aber ich stelle es mir schon irgendwie interessant vor. 
Mach das ruhig mal und schreib hier bitte fleissig rein was du im Laufe der Zeit so "fängst". Wenn da coole Sachen dabei sind werde ich das vielleicht auch mal versuchen!


----------



## Colophonius (17. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Hey

Nichts für ungut, aber wenn euch das Thema interessiert, solltet ihr auch aufmerksamer lesen 
Auf Seite 8 Steht vom TE:


> Also ich war gestern kurz und habe viele interessante gegenstände gefunden, aber doch nicht genau das was ich mir erhofft habe  : Eine Eisenleiter, ein Paar Jigköpfe, ein Paar Blinker, eisenbahnschienenteil (langes wort), Radkappe, Drahtseile, eine Million nägel und Bierdeckel, Zuckerzange und viele unindentizierbare eisenteile...
> 
> wie hoch ist eigentlich der aktuelle eisenpreis pro Kg?


----------



## klappe (17. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

und gleichzeitig senkt sich die hängerzahl für einen selbst und andere angler#6#6finde ich echt gut!|supergri


----------



## e.shikari (17. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Chugworth schrieb:


> -> lol
> 
> Ich würde ja sicherheitshalber immer noch nen Drilling an den Magneten montieren *gg Vielleicht fühlt sich ja ein Hecht in seinem Revier penetriert :q



wohl eher nen waller, so tief und schwer wie der magnet läuft.


----------



## Tipp (18. März 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Nichts für ungut, aber wenn euch das Thema interessiert, solltet ihr auch aufmerksamer lesen
> Auf Seite 8 Steht vom TE:



Hatte ich gelesen, da stand ja: "...Ich war gestern kurz..."
Netter Anfang also, aber es würde mich schon interessieren was "im Laufe der Zeit" noch so alles an Land gezogen wird.


----------



## esgof (2. April 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

moin
Und hast schon den ersten Schlittschuh Läufer vom letzten Winter hoch gezogen :q

gruß esgof


----------



## Domini (3. April 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*



esgof schrieb:


> moin
> Und hast schon den ersten Schlittschuh Läufer vom letzten Winter hoch gezogen :q
> 
> gruß esgof


 
lol, 


Also habe in der zwischen zeit noch ein paar Blinker (brauchbare) heraufgezogen, 1 Velo (nich brauchbar :q) und wieder tonnenweise Nägel


----------



## Laichzeit (3. April 2011)

*AW: Magnetangeln*

Hallo
Als man in meiner Nähe einen Teich leergepumpt hat, habe ich auch allerhand nützliche und unnütze Dinge gefunden habe, wie zum Beispiel: einen Waschzuber, eine Mistgabel, viele Haken, einen Wobbler und 3 Schuss Großkaliber (aber das Gewehr dazu lag wohl nicht drin)
Ich sage wer sucht, der findet und dass vor allem in Teichen und Seen,da dort viel ihren Müll rein werfen, weil man den da ja nicht mehr sieht.

Noch viel Erfolg
Laichzeit


----------

